# 1994 Hymer, Fiat Ducato chassis, old style. Front springs



## BMikeW (May 20, 2008)

1994 old sytle Hymer 544 on Fiat Ducato chassis. Looking for front springs and struts. Also rear spring hanger bushings. Fiat are unable to supply. Anyone any ideas where these can be found?
Hopeful Mike :roll:


----------



## Hymie (May 9, 2005)

*Fiat Bits*

Hi,
For a start, the front springs / shockers were not made by Fiat.

Start with your nearest motor-factors, they have very comprehensive parts lists and many of them can search just by the vehicle reg number, remember that the units + springs will almost certainly be "Heavy Duty" if offered as an option..

The rear bushes may be a bit more of a problem, but i would find the nearest reconditioner of leaf springs (there are still quite a few around) and start with them.

Its no secret that Fiats attitude to parts after 10 years (all manf must supply parts for a min of 10 yrs from model cessation) is laughable, because there are plenty of them still around needing parts - so short sighted really.

Anyway, hope that helps a bit.

Happy Travels


----------

